# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  تصفّح وحمّل المخطوطات الشرقية بالمكتبة الوطنية بباريس

## تامر الجبالي

هنا الصفحة الرئيسية لموقع المكتبة الوطنية بباريس
http://www.bnf.fr/fr/acc/x.accueil.html

وهنا صفحة المخطوطات الشرقية
المخطوطات الشرقية بها
http://www.bnf.fr/fr/collections_et_...?first_Art=n  on



وهذه صفحة الباحث عن المخطوطات
http://gallica.bnf.fr/Search?idArk=&n=15&p=1&lang=fr  &adva=1&adv=1&reset= &urlReferer=/advancedsearch%3Flang%3Dfr&enr  eg=&ope1=MUST&catsel 1=f_creator&cat1=&catpar1=tou&  ope2=MUST&catsel2=f_ title&cat2=&catpar2=tou&ope3=M  UST&catsel3=f_conten t&cat3=&catpar3=tou&ope4=MUST&  catsel4=f_tdm&cat4=& catpar4=tou&ope5=MUST&catsel5=  f_****data&cat5=&cat par5=tou&date=daEx&daFr=&toute  sLangues=toutes&t_oa i_set=manuscrits&toutTheme=Tou  s&allAccessType=Tous &t_provenance=bnf.fr&sel_prove  nance_Part=toutParte naires&sel_provenance_Edist=to  utSNE&firstIndexatio nDateDebut=&firstIndexationDat  eFin=&tri=

وعليك اختيار كلمة 
manuscrits عند البحث

وهذه الصفحة فيها نتيجة البحث بكلمة
islam

http://gallica.bnf.fr/Search?ArianeWireIndex=index&p  =1&lang=FR&f_typedoc =manuscrits&q=islam

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك
هنا موطأ مالك ، نُسخ سنة 726
http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...qh.f312.langFR

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

مقامات الحريري ، نُسخ سنة 634
http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...344.pagination

----------


## تامر الجبالي

جزاكم الله خيرا

وربما يساعدكم برنامج المتصفح 
Google Chrome
لسهولة الترجمة

----------


## المريجي

جزاك الله كل خير ولمشاركتي في الخير إن شاء الله سوف أحمل بعض المخطوطات من هناك بجودة عاليه وأرفعها على مدونتي و المنتدى

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

ألا من تيسير بالعربية لغة القوم ؟

----------


## تامر الجبالي

> اعزائي - خصوصا المواقع الفرنسية مش فاهمين فيها حاجة - ممكن بالعربي وبروابط مباشرة
> اشكركم جزيلا واثابكم الله


عزيزي سنبلكس 
خليك ريلاكس واستخدم متصفح جوجل كروم يترجم لك

----------


## ابن الذهبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قد جمعنا لكم على الرابط التالي :
نسخة الموطأ 

فمن وجد نقص فلينبهنا اليه مشكورا 
وسوف نرفع لكم ايضا صحيح البخار ي

----------


## ابن زولاق

أرجو ذكر تفاصيل أكثر عن كيفية التحميل

----------


## ابن زولاق

للرفع

----------


## أحمد البكري

كثير من مخطوطات هذه المكتبة كنت - بحمد الله تعالى- قد وضعت روابط لها في هذا المنتدى.انظر - على سبيل المثال:

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....ظˆط¹ط©.

وفي الموقع إمكانية تحميل المخطوطات كملفات pdf إلا أن كثير من هذه الملفات تحتاج إلى تنسيق

----------


## ابن زولاق

للرفع

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

حبذا لو يساعدنا خبير في الترجمة في البحث عن كتاب الإعلام بتاريخ أهل الإسلام لابن قاضي شهبة ، موجودة برقم 1398

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

اين فهرس هذه المكتبة؟

----------

